# A few Lipo Questions



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the long post (in advance)
In the next few days I plan on ordering 2 Lipos and a charger, here's why...
There's a chance I can run my electric RC10T4 in a regional pro event against Nitros. The A-Main is a 30 min race. I'm currently running a Novak GTB 10.5 but may step up to a 7.5 or 8.5 in time for the event.
Which Lipo is recommended?...I'm thinking the SMC 5000
Which Lipo charger?.... I'm concidering a Hyperion 606i AC/DC for $140, an Superbrain 989 AC/DC for $145, an Onyx 230 AC/DC for $80, or an Elite 5ibc AC/DC for $95. The charger will only be used for Lipos, other suggestions welcomed.
How long does it take a Lipo to cool down before it can be recharged?
Can the Novak GTB and brushless motor handle a 30min run (on Lipos) or will it overheat?
Will 2 high mah Lipos make it thru a 30 min race (15min each)?
Any additional advice is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Which Lipo is recommended?...I'm thinking the SMC 5000* Thats a Good Choice*
Which Lipo charger?.... I'm concidering a Hyperion 606i AC/DC for $140, an Superbrain 989 AC/DC for $145, an Onyx 230 AC/DC for $80, or an Elite 5ibc AC/DC for $95. The charger will only be used for Lipos, other suggestions welcomed.* All the ones listed will work well I beleive they all will balance also*
How long does it take a Lipo to cool down before it can be recharged?* You dont have to wait, pull it off the track and start chargeing, Lipos actually like it that way.*
Can the Novak GTB and brushless motor handle a 30min run (on Lipos) or will it overheat?* If your correctly geared you wont have a problem.*
Will 2 high mah Lipos make it thru a 30 min race * If geared correctly you may make 30 minutes on One Pack.*


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You said "Regional Pro Event" but didn't say whether they run with ROAR rules and require ROAR approved LiPos.

If you don't need to run hard case ROAR approved LiPos, you might consider a 6000 mAHr MaxAmps or a 6400 mAHr TrueRC battery. If you stuck with the 10.5, you could probably make the whole 30 minutes on one pack. These aren't high-C rated packs, but with a 10.5 you wont need a 28C discharge pack. Think about this: If you expect to get 15 minutes from a pack that means your average discharge rate is only 4C.


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

shameless plug here but i have a team checkpoint tc1030 charger that works great for lipos and everything else for sale in the electronics section. Your choice of lipo is great that smc battery is awesome.


----------

